# Cargo clearance



## Louloute (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi all
Currently i residing in Dubai, planing to live in Thailand. As i plan to move all my cargo ( personal household) to Thailand, am i able to clear my cargo with a tourist visa ? 

Please advise


----------



## Sawasdeekrap (Dec 28, 2014)

You have to pay import taxes, undoubtfully. On some goods these are high to very high. On cars, for example, it is 100% of catalogue value. Also on furniture there is a substantial tax rate. Only Thai people that return to Thailand after living abroad for at least one year can bring in there cargo taxfree.
This, plus the cost of shipment, made me decide to sell everything in my home country and buy new in Thailand.

Inquire at Thai customs for exact tax rates.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

As what Sawasdeekrab says...........importing household goods on a tourist visa can become pretty expensive.
Apart from the Thai who have been living abroad for at least 6 months, expats with a non-B (business-visa), non-O (retirement-visa or marriage-visa) or a work-permit are eligeble to serious tax reductions.

My 5 pennies: 
Don't take motorvehicles, furniture, appliances, audio-visual equipment, computers and other luxury goods.
Stick to real personal belongings such as books, cd's/dvd's, photo-albums, clothes, specific kitchenware, bedding.......just everything personal!!


----------

